# Frage zu AIO Wasserkühlung.



## Fila3112 (30. Januar 2019)

*Frage zu AIO Wasserkühlung.*

Hallo, 

Ich habe eine generelle Frage bezüglich AIO Wasserkühlung.

Ich weis das Luftkühler weitaus günstiger und effektiver sind und sein sollen.

Ich bin aber unvernünftig und möchte gerne rein wegen der Optik einen AIO RGB Wasserkühlung in meinem System verbauen.

Dazu habe ich ein paar verständnis Fragen.

Mein Gehäuse ist ein Sharkoom TG5 RGB in dem 3 x 120mm Lüfter in der Front verbaut sind und ein 120 mm Lüfter im Heck.

Kann ich unbesorgt einen AIO WK z.b. 360 mm in die Front einbauen um einen Push + Pull ins gehäuse installieren? 

Denn mir macht es sorgen das die Luft die ja logischerweise Wärmer ist die durch den Radiator ins Gehäuse geblasen wird zum hitzestau führt und die Temperatur im allgemeinen im Gehäuse anhebt.

In den Deckel kann ich sie in dem Gehäuse nicht installieren, dazu ist zu wenig platz und mein MB wäre im weg.


----------



## wikblood (30. Januar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu AIO Wasserkühlung.*

YouTube


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu AIO Wasserkühlung.*

Wieso willst du überhaupt eine 360er haben?
Eine 280er ist von der Fläche her gesehen kaum kleiner. Selbst eine 240er reicht für einen dicken 8 Kerner problemlos.


----------



## AlexanderLu (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu AIO Wasserkühlung.*

Eine 240 mm AIO kostet bereits ab 50€ von Coolermaster Liquidmaster bei Amazon.
Eine 360 ist zwar besser, aber oft auch mindestens doppelt so teuer.

Wichtiger als die Größe ist oft der Aufbauort und der Luftstrom.

Klemm dann evtl. noch deine RGB Lüfter dazu als Push / Pull und dann hast du schon so ziemlich das Maximum gemacht.


----------



## Richu006 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu AIO Wasserkühlung.*

Du kannst den Radiator gut in die Front montieren... hast dadurch sogar etwas kühlere cpu temperaturen.
Im Gegenzug heizt du den innenraum leicht auf... aber wir sprechen da von Wassertemperaturen von ca. 10grad über Umgebungstemperatur. Das heisst der innenraum wird dadurch maximal 10 grad wärmer als ohne Radiator.
Wenn du dafür hinten und oben noch ausblasene Lüfter montierst hast du zudem einen wunderbaren Airflow im Gehäuse. Das macht die Hardware problemlos mit!

Ich habe mal getestet... Radiator erst in den Deckel.. und später in die Front.

Ergebnisse:
Radiator im Deckel = cpu 4 grad wärmer als in der Front GPU dafür ca 3 grad Kühler.

Sprich es macht quasi keinen Unterschid.

Wichtig ist dass du einen Konstanten Luftfluss hast!! Also nicht einfach 12 einblasende Lüfter sondern eher 6 einblasende und 3 wieder ausblasend am anderen Ende vom Gehäuse.


----------



## IICARUS (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu AIO Wasserkühlung.*

Das ist klar weil du oben bestimmt auch von innen nach außen verbaut hast.

Bei meinem Sohn haben wir eine 240 AIO so verbaut das oben die Lüfter rein fördern und nicht raus.
Dadurch wird der Radiator auch noch mit der Luft aus dem Raum gekühlt und seine Grafikkarte bekommt weiterhin kühle Luft der zwei Frontlüfter und hinten wird auch raus befördert. Lüfter vorne und hinten die ein Luftzug erzeugen reichen aus. Oben auch mit raus ist bei reiner Luftkühlung natürlich besser.

Temperaturen der anderen Bauteile sind dadurch immer noch gut.
Bei mir mit einem custom Loop habe ich das selbe so verbaut und habe auch keinerlei Probleme mit den anderen Bauteile die verbaut sind.
Mit andere Bauteile meine ich Chipsatz, Spannungswandler, Arbeitsspeicher, Laufwerke usw.


----------



## Richu006 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu AIO Wasserkühlung.*

Ja seit ich auf costum loop umgedtiegen bin... habe ich überall wo ich konnte radiatoren hin gepackt... 
Seit ich noch den Mora habe... stellt sich die Frage aber kaum mehr... da Wassertemperatur nur knapp über Umgebungstemperstur ligt, heizen die internen Radiatoren den innenraum auch fast nicht mehr auf. Max 3-4 grad vieleicht. 
Aber das passt nicht wirklich zum topic hier xD


----------



## IICARUS (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu AIO Wasserkühlung.*

Ein Mora kühlt auch gut ab, so das die Wassertemperatur nicht so stark ansteigt.
War in deinem Fall auch eine gute Entscheidung.


----------



## Fila3112 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu AIO WasserkÃ¼hlung.*

Ich danke euch schon mal für die zahlreichen Infos und Erfahrungen. 

Das bringt mir sehr viel Licht ins dunkel der wasserkühlung und die Frage, push , pull , push +pull. 

Also ich habe mir jetzt für meinen ryzen 2700x diese AIO rausgesucht.

Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240L RGB Wasserkühlung '240mm Radiator, All-In-One, RGB LED' MLW-D24M-A20PC-R1 Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240L RGB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehoer

Ich würde es nun folgendermaßen einbauen wollen. 

Die Front meines Sharkoon TG5 RGB hat in der Front 3 × 120mm Lüfter, davon würde ich 2 ausbauen und da für den 240er radiator im push Betrieb einbauen. 

Da ich sehr viel Wert aufs aussehen lege und die 3 Front Lüfter voll durch die glasfront zu sehen sind muss ich gucken in wie weit sich die Lüfter optisch unterscheiden. 

Also 240er radiator und einen 120er rgb Lüfter zusätzlich unter dem radiator der Luft einbläst.

Die 2 ausgebauten Front Lüfter würde ich in den Deckel einbauen das dort 2 Lüfter die Wärme Luft rausblasen + natürlich dem ausblasenden hecklüfter.

Ist das so machbar?


----------



## IICARUS (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu AIO Wasserkühlung.*

Diese AIO habe ich im Gehäuse meines Sohns verbaut, sieht gut aus und kühlt auch gut.
Die Lüfter werden sich unterscheiden, aber du könntest ja auch die Lüfter von deinem Gehäuse statt der Lüfter der AIO verbauen.
Die zwei von der AIO kannst ja oben raus blasend einbauen.


----------



## AlexanderLu (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu AIO Wasserkühlung.*

https://www.amazon.de/Cooler-Master...77&sr=8-4-fkmr0&keywords=Cooler+Master+MF+120

hier kaufst dir einen dritten FAN und montierst es wie folgt.

Die  AIO vorne rein auf die obere Position. Da drunter den einzelnen 120 RGB Fan von CoolerMaster. (push)
So sieht deine Front schon einmal identisch aus und du hast unter dem Radiator noch eine etwas stärkere Frischluftzufuhr die die Grafikkarte mit kühlerer Luft versorgen wird.

Deine Fans setzt du oben rein und "pull" ziehst du Hitze aus dem Gehäuse raus.
Also Option kannst du auch noch hinten einen platzieren.


----------



## Fila3112 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu AIO Wasserkühlung.*



AlexanderLu schrieb:


> Bot Check
> 
> hier kaufst dir einen dritten FAN und montierst es wie folgt.
> 
> ...



Genau so war meine Überlegung auch. Vor allem den einzelnen 120er unter der AIO um die graka mit frischluft zu versorgen und die ssd's bekommen auch noch Luft. 

Zu dem einzelnen Lüfter den du mir gepostet hast, kann ich die Lüfter die in der Front verbaut sind auf die AIO montieren um die Front identisch zu haben und die Fans der AIO in den Deckel schrauben? 
Oder ist es ratsamer die mitgelieferten Fans mit der AIO zu nutzen  wegen Lautstärke usw.? Und um natürlich, ich wenn es nur 15 Euro sind das Geld für einen extra Fan zu sparen

Hinten ist schon ein Fan verbaut der ausbläst und auch kein Platz für einen weiteren Fan.


----------



## AlexanderLu (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu AIO Wasserkühlung.*

Na also, dann brauchst du ja gar nicht mehr so viele Fans.

Je nachdem was dir wichtig ist. Die Front in RGB oder das Innenleben.

YouTube

Hier ist mein letztes System. Habe da 2 weiße Fans vom Gehäuse vorne gelassen und dahinter nochmals 2 RGB Fans reingemacht.

Die SSD's brauchen normalerweise keine großartige Luft. 
Es ist "ratsam" die mitgelieferten oder bessere Lüfter zu verwenden.
Da musst du dich schlau machen was am besten ist. Ich nutzte auch für die AIO einen NoiseBlocker 120mm. Der war dann lautlos und hatte ne Menge Luft bewegt.


----------



## Fila3112 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu AIO WasserkÃ¼hlung.*

Ich werde es nun so machen.

Ich habe mir nun folgende Artikel gakauf, 
Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240L RGB Wasserkühlung '240mm Radiator, All-In-One, RGB LED' MLW-D24M-A20PC-R1
und 

2x Cooler Master MasterFan Pro 120 Air Flow RGB Gehäuselüfter 'RGB LED, 650-1,100 +/-10% UPM, 120mm' MFY-F2DN-11NPC-R1

Ich lasse die 3 Frontlüfter,  die bei dem Gehäuse dabei sind in der Front schraube dahinter ganz nach oben den Radiator und hinter den Radiator die beiden bei dem Radiator beiliegenden Lüfter. um einen Push + Pull betrieb zu haben.

Der dritte Gehäuselüfter ganz unten versorgt dann eben die GPU mit Frischluft.

Im Heck ist weiterhin der 120mm Lüfter vom Mainboard der ausbläst und im Deckel kommen die beiden Cooler Master MasterFan Pro 120 Air Flow RGB Gehäuselüfter die Ich bestellt habe um den Hecklüfter mit dem Abtransport der warmen Luft zu unterstützen.

Ich bin für Kritik offen falls was nicht passt.

Danke nochmal für die vielen Tipps und antworten.

Zur Visualisierung habe Ich auf die schnelle noch eine Grafik erstellt.


----------



## Richu006 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu AIO WasserkÃ¼hlung.*



Fila3112 schrieb:


> Ich werde es nun so machen.
> 
> Ich habe mir nun folgende Artikel gakauf,
> Cooler Master MasterLiquid ML240L RGB Wasserkühlung '240mm Radiator, All-In-One, RGB LED' MLW-D24M-A20PC-R1
> ...



Passt... genau so hätte ich es auch gemacht.


----------



## Fila3112 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu AIO Wasserkühlung.*

Super dann warte ich jetzt auf die sachen. 
Wenn sie da sind und alles Installiert ist werde ich mich noch mal melden in Form von Bildern und Messungen (Temperatur)


----------



## AlexanderLu (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu AIO Wasserkühlung.*

Cool, bin ich schon gespannt.
Schau zu das die nicht zu schnell und laut drehen. 
So ist es günstiger als eine. 360mm und hast 4 Fans ;-D


----------



## Fila3112 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu AIO Wasserkühlung.*



AlexanderLu schrieb:


> Cool, bin ich schon gespannt.
> Schau zu das die nicht zu schnell und laut drehen.
> So ist es günstiger als eine. 360mm und hast 4 Fans ;-D



Das ist ja mittlerweile im uefi bios so einfach einzustellen was die lüfterkurfen etc angeht. 

Habe das Asus x470 Prime ich höre den rechner jetzt schon kaum mit guten kühlwerten. die gpu kommt nicht über ~60° und die CPU nicht über 75° mit dem Wraith Prism Stock Kühler.


----------



## Richu006 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu AIO Wasserkühlung.*

Ich an deiner Stelle würde noch ein temperatur Sensor hinter den Radiator bauen (bei den meisten Boards gibt es heute ja 1 oder 2 sensoren dazu. Denn die Lufttemperatur hinter dem Radiator entspricht so halbwegs der Wassertemperatur (ein Wassertemperatur Sensor wäre natürlich besser, aber geht bei AIOs schlecht)
Dann würde ich die Lüfter über diese Temperatur Regeln lassen.
Das hat den Vorteil das die Lüfter nicht jedes mal kurz aufheulen wenn du ein Programm öffnest oder so. (Wenn du über cpu temperatur regelst passiert das nämlich)
Sondern wirklich erst langsam beginnen aufzudrehen, wenn das Kühlwasser auch wirklich wärmer wird.


----------



## Patrick_87 (31. Januar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu AIO Wasserkühlung.*



Richu006 schrieb:


> Ich an deiner Stelle würde noch ein temperatur Sensor hinter den Radiator bauen (bei den meisten Boards gibt es heute ja 1 oder 2 sensoren dazu. Denn die Lufttemperatur hinter dem Radiator entspricht so halbwegs der Wassertemperatur (ein Wassertemperatur Sensor wäre natürlich besser, aber geht bei AIOs schlecht)
> Dann würde ich die Lüfter über diese Temperatur Regeln lassen.
> Das hat den Vorteil das die Lüfter nicht jedes mal kurz aufheulen wenn du ein Programm öffnest oder so. (Wenn du über cpu temperatur regelst passiert das nämlich)
> Sondern wirklich erst langsam beginnen aufzudrehen, wenn das Kühlwasser auch wirklich wärmer wird.



In meiner H150i Pro Aio ist ein Wassertemp. Sensor verbaut, denn die Wassertemperatur wird jeder Zeit angezeigt. Also einen Sensor hinter den Radiator zu setzen halte ich für quatsch. Ich weiß natürlich nicht ob jede AIO sowas hat, aber ich gehe mal davon aus.


----------



## Richu006 (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu AIO Wasserkühlung.*



Patrick_87 schrieb:


> In meiner H150i Pro Aio ist ein Wassertemp. Sensor verbaut, denn die Wassertemperatur wird jeder Zeit angezeigt. Also einen Sensor hinter den Radiator zu setzen halte ich für quatsch. Ich weiß natürlich nicht ob jede AIO sowas hat, aber ich gehe mal davon aus.



Aha wenn die h150i nen wassertemp sensor hat.
Dann ists quatsch ja.

Aber nein ich hatte schon 2-3 Aios und keine hatte nen Wassertemperatur Sensor!

Deshalb musste ich mir damals etwas einfallen lassen.
Weil erst hatte ich die fans, wie normal über die cpu temp. Geregelt.
Da die cpu temperatur aber stark schwankend ist je nach Auslastung war das recht doof xD


----------



## IICARUS (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu AIO Wasserkühlung.*

Der Radiator wird nie die exakte Wassertemperatur haben.

Zwar kannst du davon eine Wärme messen aber nicht die Wärme die wirklich im Loop anliegen wird.
Nicht alle AIOs haben eine Temperatursensor verbaut, aber bei  der Corsair scheint es tatsächlich der Fall zu sein.


----------



## Richu006 (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu AIO Wasserkühlung.*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Der Radiator wird nie die exakte Wassertemperatur haben.
> 
> Zwar kannst du davon eine Wärme messen aber nicht die Wärme die wirklich im Loop anliegen wird.



Das ist mir schon klar... es ging mir ja aber auch nur darum die Lüfter zu steuern idle vs Last.
Und für diesen Zweck hat es bei mir immer gut funktioniert.
Das die Werte nicht ganz der echten Wassertemperatur entsprechen ist mir klar, aber das mussten sie ja auch nicht xD


----------



## IICARUS (1. Februar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu AIO Wasserkühlung.*

Stimmt, das würde gehen, weil man ein Messpunkt hat an dem man sich richten kann.
Ob dieses jetzt 5°C höher oder niedriger liegt ist vollkommen egal.


----------



## Fila3112 (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu AIO Wasserkühlung.*

Hallo Leute, 

Wollte mal einen kurzen Zwischenbericht geben.

Die Sachen sind alle angekommen und ich bin gerade noch dabei sie einzubauen, was auch etwas technisches Geschick erfordert.[emoji1787]

Denn ich hatte z.b. Probleme mit den im Gehäuse verbauten frontlüftern, die mitgelieferten langen Schrauben die man in der Front durch die Lüfter in die Gewinde des radiators schraubt waren zu lang, bzw. Waren die verbauten Lüfter nicht tief genug.

Also Umbau. 

Die 2 Lüfter die ich extra bestellt habe in die Front eingebaut radiator dahinter, da passten auch die langen Schrauben perfekt, Problem hier der wingblade selber war bündig mit dem Lüfter Rahmen. Heißt sobald ich die schrauben anzog und ich die Lüfter mit der Hand drehte schliffen sie an dem Gehäuse, ergo wieder Umbau. 

Ich baute die mit der AIO mitgelieferten Lüfter in die Front die auch zum Glück passten, weil die wingblades etwas tiefer im Rahmen des Lüfters sitzen. 
Den radiator dahinter und die zusätzlich bestellten 2 Lüfter hinter den radiator.

Hätte nicht gedacht das das so viel Aufwand erfordert. [emoji1] aber zum Glück habe ich Spaß an so was.  

Jetzt noch die beiden Lüfter die standardmäßig in der Front waren in den Deckel und dann geht's an die Verkabelung.

Ich habe eine Frage weil ich dazu nicht viel an Erfahrungen gefunden habe. 

Ich habe eine 
https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07JVWY7SJ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_NJAvCbZZSWX9T

Die hat am Heck 2 Gehäuse Lüfter Anschlüsse die mitarbeiten sobald die Grafikkarte warm wird und die angeschlossenen Lüfter ansteuert um die Wärme schneller abzuleiten. 

Ich weiß nicht genau welche Lüfter ich dort anschließen soll. Die beiden Lüfter im Deckel? Oder die hinter dem radiator? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu AIO Wasserkühlung.*

Deine zwei Lüfter innen am Radiator sind verkehrt herum verbaut.

Push/Pull bedeute... äußere Lüfter bläst in den Radiator rein, innere Lüfter saugt aus dem Radiator raus.
Was du verbaut hast ist Push/Push, also von beiden Seiten in den Radiator rein und das ist falsch.

Die Lüfter des Radiatoren sollten immer laufen.
Weil Wasser träge reagiert und selbst wenn der Prozessor keine Last hat das Wasser eine gewisse Zeit braucht bis die Temperatur wieder abnimmt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Fila3112 schrieb:


> Ich habe eine
> https://www.amazon.de/dp/B07JVWY7SJ/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_i_NJAvCbZZSWX9T
> 
> Die hat am Heck 2 Gehäuse Lüfter Anschlüsse die mitarbeiten sobald die Grafikkarte warm wird und die angeschlossenen Lüfter ansteuert um die Wärme schneller abzuleiten.
> ...


Dein Link geht nicht.
Ansonsten teste es einfach aus was die besseren Temperaturen ergeben.


----------



## Fila3112 (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu AIO Wasserkühlung.*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Deine zwei Lüfter innen am Radiator sind verkehrt herum verbaut.
> Push/Pull bedeute... äußere Lüfter bläst in den Radiator rein, innere Lüfter saugt aus dem Radiator raus.
> Was du verbaut hast ist Push/Push, also von beiden Seiten in den Radiator rein und das ist falsch.


Oh Gott stimmt habe ich nicht drauf geachtet bei dem ganzen umbauen der Lüfter. 

Danke und zum Glück habe ich noch mal eben nen Zwischenbericht gepostet. [emoji39]

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## IICARUS (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu AIO Wasserkühlung.*

Ja schlimm wäre es jetzt nicht gewesen, aber eine gute Kühlung hättest halt nicht gehabt.


----------



## Fila3112 (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu AIO Wasserkühlung.*



IICARUS schrieb:


> Ja schlimm wäre es jetzt nicht gewesen, aber eine gute Kühlung hättest halt nicht gehabt.


Wäre halt sicher wärmer gewesen und nicht optimal. 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Fila3112 (2. Februar 2019)

*AW: Frage zu AIO Wasserkühlung.*

Alles fertig angeschlossen und alles läuft. 

Nicht wundern die Lüfter hinter dem radiator die nicht laufen sind an der graka angeschlossen. D.h. die springen erst an wenn es wärmer wird unter Last. 

Ich werde jetzt alles wieder anschließen und gleich mal nen testlauf starten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gesendet von meinem SM-G950F mit Tapatalk


----------



## Pegasus60 (28. Juni 2020)

Mich würde mal intressieren, wie deine Temperaturen unter Last sind


----------

